
SoftBank leads $164M Series C Funding – MapBox - hnyk
https://blog.mapbox.com/softbank-mapbox-series-c-be207b866b27
======
mtmail
was on the frontpage yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15441429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15441429)

~~~
hnyk
looks like I missed it! will check properly next time. :)

